# Tapatalk



## tom37 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm just curious if we have any chance of getting hudler to fix the forum so that tapatalk will recognize the new post since the last visit. I know I can subscribe to threads but that's a pain in my tail. I know that it isn't tapatalk since the other boards I post on come right up with the first screen that loads as either current post or new since the last visit. 

I know it sounds petty, but I did spend a couple precious dollars on the app and now I can't even use it here. My other site works on forumrunner also so yes I did buy tapatalk so that I could easily post here from my phone. 

Sorry for the rant but maybe we can make some progress in this department. 

Thanks 
Tom

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom37 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, not even one post... am I just being a cry baby? 

Maybe I need to ask how everyone else looks at the site from there phones. Do you all open every category and then check each post?.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 2, 2011)

I havent used Tapatalk too much. But I know that was a pain. I do not know what the timeline is to get more functions on it.  ill see what i can find out.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 2, 2011)

CAN'T POST FROM PHONE


----------



## tom37 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Brian, I can come to the site via the net but I have to reside every window and that's a drag. I was sure hoping that I could view it Thu tapatalk. Then all I would.have to do would be to make the one click and I could see all the new post. No matter where I posted from the last time.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## alblancher (Jun 11, 2011)

I am trying to create a new thread and trying to read pms with iPhone and tapatalk.  Am I missing something obvious or are those capabilities not availabe?

Al


----------



## tom37 (Jun 16, 2011)

Al, its not you or your phone, its the site. I use tap a talk as well as forum runner on other sites. No problems. But here the only thing I can do is reply and subscribe to threads.


It really sucks bad since I miss a lot of stuff do to the fact that if I enter the site from my phone, I have to open each and every thread to check and see what's new. 

The only reason I am here today is cause its raining along with the fact that I can get to this post easy  to check the updates.

I can't even look at PM's from here.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## alblancher (Jun 16, 2011)

Tom,

Ok, you have the same problems I have when away from my home computer so I guess it's pretty limited at this point.  Hope we can get full capability on the iPhone so I can participate in the forum while at the farm.

Al


----------



## tom37 (Jun 16, 2011)

I sure hope so as well. 

I actually like the platform of the forum runner app better then the tap-a-talk but either would work. 

And all I really really want to see is the ability to click recent post or new post since last visit. From the checking around that I have done, its not the app. But rather the inerds of the platform we are using. 

Now I do realize that when Jeff brought this topic up, that he did warn us that it was a new and growing deal, that the site wasn't quite ready for it yet.

I really do understand that, but it would be nice to see a little bit of change every now and then to keep our hopes up.


----------



## flyboys (Jun 29, 2011)

It would be great to be able to search for topics on taptalk as well, or is there something I'm missing?


----------

